# My you tube channel



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome cant wait for the videos. I'll subscribe asap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

PG350 said:


> Awesome cant wait for the videos. I'll subscribe asap.


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh, and I am staying right here!
I LOVE MICROSKIFF!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm locked in!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Subbed


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

One thing you might change is that background Muzak!! Lol
Onward and upward James


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> One thing you might change is that background Muzak!! Lol
> Onward and upward James


We’re not hipsters


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Super!

1) Hire a new camera man. Your current one sucks.
2) Get your real name off any and all of your videos. Only use a fictitious company name.
3) Stop showing the cap.

Then you know the rest we chatted about.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Very cool I'm always open to learn more. You've always taken the time for advice. Thanks BB


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You need a early 20s Vanna White to introduce the stills. 

Congrats on the new project, BB. I'm sure it will be very popular and informative.

I'd also recommend doing the legal legwork to protect your material, ie. copyright, etc. There are a lot of unscrupulous thieves lurking on the web.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You did it! Pushed me over the edge. First video is uploading now to my channel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> ya’ll check it out and give me some pointers on here please! Thanks to everyone that I previewed to first for their support and advise! I’ve got a lot planned for 2020 on this channel for fiberglass repair and fabrication as well as some outboard diagnostics and repairs so make sure to subscribe and all that other stuff, let’s have some fun fella’s!


Great idea! That's the kind of info that people need to see from experts such as yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Super!
> 
> 1) Hire a new camera man. Your current one sucks.
> 2) Get your real name off any and all of your videos. Only use a fictitious company name.
> ...


Why would you suggest getting your real name off and only using fictitious names? Is that why you go by Ducknut? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

makin moves said:


> You did it! Pushed me over the edge. First video is uploading now to my channel.


Hell yeah! We need to colab! Catch clean and cook, brick fired seafood pizza truck pizza at pirates cove!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> One thing you might change is that background Muzak!! Lol
> Onward and upward James


I thought that video needed some tunes and finding music that isn’t copyrighted is a very hard thing to do so I used what youtube has available and trust me... the selection isn’t that great!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome. Subbed. Looking forward to your vids!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

If


Boatbrains said:


> I thought that video needed some tunes and finding music that isn’t copyrighted is a very hard thing to do so I used what youtube has available and trust me... the selection isn’t that great!


If your content is good you won’t need elevator music. Just sayin.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Subscribed. A star is born


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

makin moves said:


> You did it! Pushed me over the edge. First video is uploading now to my channel.


What you got cookin'?

HAHA Pun intended


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> Why would you suggest getting your real name off and only using fictitious names? Is that why you go by Ducknut? Just curious, thanks.


If you are asking then you really don't have a clue. Take a hint from the last sentence from Zika.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey! What’s the channel called?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> If you are asking then you really don't have a clue. Take a hint from the last sentence from Zika.


Oh, ok. I guess that I didn't think that there'd be a bunch of "unscrupulous thieves" lining up to steal Boatbrain's content.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

very very cool ! loved the gelcoat blemish repair video. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks guys! I am just playing around right now getting the feel for it. I am planning a weekly series for ya’ll that I think you’re gonna enjoy! Hopefully uploading the first of that series next week! Just uploaded today’s and while I think it kinda sucks... you do get to see/hear me go on a little tangent about production boats!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

mike_parker said:


> Oh, ok. I guess that I didn't think that there'd be a bunch of "unscrupulous thieves" lining up to steal Boatbrain's content.


In the process of dealing with one right now with unauthorized use of my copyrighted material.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> Oh, ok. I guess that I didn't think that there'd be a bunch of "unscrupulous thieves" lining up to steal Boatbrain's content.


Neither did Boatbrains, but this is 2020 so one never knows! And hey, with some practice and support I might just get decent at this where someone might want it. 
Seriously though... Thanks for looking out fellas!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Zika said:


> In the process of dealing with one right now with unauthorized use of my copyrighted material.


My wife just found a company one state to the south that is using my company name with the first two words switched and the third the same. It sucks and I hate writing lawyers checks, almost as much as I hate writing checks to the government. Hopefully it’s clear sailing for you James!!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Whats the name of your channel, Bro?

So I can find it on the big screen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

trekker said:


> Whats the name of your channel, Bro?
> 
> So I can find it on the big screen.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3o_xSZI3GJCMhWp7Ub6vFw


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

southerncannuck said:


> Hey! What’s the channel called?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3o_xSZI3GJCMhWp7Ub6vFw


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Subscribed. A diy hatch video can't come soon enough!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Great videos. Gonna come in handy with my upcoming project. Subbed.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't wait for the Johnsen stringer and floor videos. Wanted to do mine a correct way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

Zika said:


> In the process of dealing with one right now with unauthorized use of my copyrighted material.


I guess I didn't know that people would be interested in attempting to steal any of Boatbrains work. Sorry to hear of your troubles, Z.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks. It'll get resolved eventually, even if I have to pay them a visit with my Rottweiler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> I guess I didn't know that people would be interested in attempting to steal any of Boatbrains work. Sorry to hear of your troubles, Z.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2020)

Ya’ll keep this up and I’ll be doing my first “Give Away” in no time! Question is, what’s it gonna be?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> I thought that video needed some tunes and finding music that isn’t copyrighted is a very hard thing to do so I used what youtube has available and trust me... the selection isn’t that great!


When I was making videos I used Epidemicsound.com to get my music I think it was like 12 bucks a month and theres alot of music. Then I used iMovie to edit which was easy to use and doesn't have the watermark. Came free on my computer. I made a bunch of videos about my construction jobs and some adventures associated. You got a lot of views for your first video!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Ya’ll keep this up and I’ll be doing my first “Give Away” in no time! Question is, what’s it gonna be?


A book of rock pile numbers for CR and ****.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> A book of rock pile numbers for CR and ****.


Out of my cold dead hand!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I like the channel. Look forward to learning a lot about boat building


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What's that? Inside joke?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Out of my cold dead hand!


 I will however “when time/conditions allow” take any one of ya’ll out to fish some of these spots! No phones, no gps, no politics, no bananas!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

****'s have rocks in their dead hands???


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> ****'s have rocks in their dead hands???


Don’t know, do they?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> ya’ll check it out and give me some pointers on here please! Thanks to everyone that I previewed to first for their support and advise! I’ve got a lot planned for 2020 on this channel for fiberglass repair and fabrication as well as some outboard diagnostics and repairs so make sure to subscribe and all that other stuff, let’s have some fun fella’s!


Subscribed [even though we don't see eye to eye politically]! Great start, looking forward to future shows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> ****'s have rocks in their dead hands???


Duck, What's with the "****" shit? Man, you have a lot of hate goin on there don't you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> Subscribed [even though we don't see eye to eye politically]! Great start, looking forward to future shows.





mike_parker said:


> Duck, What's with the "****" shit? Man, you have a lot of hate goin on there don't you?


Thanks Mike! The way for us to get around politics is to not discuss them. We can talk boats and fishing all day though! And the “****” comment is an inside thing... It’s an abbreviation for the town I am from lol!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mike_parker said:


> Duck, What's with the "****" shit? Man, you have a lot of hate goin on there don't you?


Homosassa.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> Duck, What's with the "****" shit? Man, you have a lot of hate goin on there don't you?


You really need to get a grip on reality. This was a direct response to BB and anyone one else who may have the intelligence to understand what the meaning and content was.

When people such as yourself interject themselves into a conversation which they know nothing about and pretend they are holier than thou shows just how oblivious and incoherent they truly are. 

The only hate contained in this thread is from you. This post is just another example how you view every person as lessor than yourself and you crowned yourself the master desecrator.

If you have no knowledge of the content you should probably stay out so you are not viewed as ignorant.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> Duck, What's with the "****" shit? Man, you have a lot of hate goin on there don't you?


Question: why didn't you take the opportunity to jump on Somali as he is the one who used it first?

Appears to be personal with you.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

****


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

Man, this one went south fast!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Question: why didn't you take the opportunity to jump on Somali as he is the one who used it first?
> 
> Appears to be personal with you.


I honestly didn't go that far back! There's nothing personal at all, Duck. Your explanation made sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> You really need to get a grip on reality. This was a direct response to BB and anyone one else who may have the intelligence to understand what the meaning and content was.
> 
> When people such as yourself interject themselves into a conversation which they know nothing about and pretend they are holier than thou shows just how oblivious and incoherent they truly are.
> 
> ...


Got it!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Man, this one went south fast!


Slipped outta gear. Got cleared up faster.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

In order to avoid offending any other snowflakes, I suggest we start a campaign to rename it Heterosassa.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

FlyBy said:


> In order to avoid offending any other snowflakes, I suggest we start a campaign to rename it Heterosassa.


dat wood b political correctness!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, since we are talking about the name of my town... who can tell me what it means and where it came from?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Well, since we are talking about the name of my town... who can tell me what it means and where it came from?


Seminole for river of fishes. Prize?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

FlyBy said:


> Seminole for river of fishes. Prize?


 And the weener is... Flyby! I never mentioned a give away, but if your ever around these parts hit me up and I’ll show some pretty waters!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FlyBy said:


> In order to avoid offending any other snowflakes, I suggest we start a campaign to rename it Heterosassa.


Now you're just being gay


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally found time to check out your channel.

Good stuff. That hull is badass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Ya’ll keep this up and I’ll be doing my first “Give Away” in no time! Question is, what’s it gonna be?


How about a 1972 Willie Roberts skiff! Of course it's fully refurbished by you, Boatbrains.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> How about a 1972 Willie Roberts skiff! Of course it's fully refurbished by you, Boatbrains.


That would be AWESOME, wouldn’t it?
However, I was thinking maybe something a little smaller and more along the lines of something a poor boy like myself can afford to start with


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> That would be AWESOME, wouldn’t it?
> However, I was thinking maybe something a little smaller and more along the lines of something a poor boy like myself can afford to start with


Oh well, you can't blame a guy for tryin!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> That would be AWESOME, wouldn’t it?
> However, I was thinking maybe something a little smaller and more along the lines of something a poor boy like myself can afford to start with


Can't blame a guy for tryin! How about one of those "custom Boatbrains signature" sanding blocks that you used on your gelcoat repair video?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> Can't blame a guy for tryin! How about one of those "custom Boatbrains signature" sanding blocks that you used on your gelcoat repair video?


Must be an echo here?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> And the weener is... Flyby! I never mentioned a give away, but if your ever around these parts hit me up and I’ll show some pretty waters!


I'll take you up on that. I stopped in Homosassa to eat in April on my way back from Chokoloskee, first time I'd been there since I went to a family reunion when I was twelve. My family is from Homosassa.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> Can't blame a guy for tryin! How about one of those "custom Boatbrains signature" sanding blocks that you used on your gelcoat repair video?


Well, I can do better than that lol! The point of that block was to show folks they don’t need to spend a bunch of $ buying tools to do a simple diy repair though.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Citrus county natives have had enough!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

Almost 100 subs! Thank you all so much for your support! First episode of Fiberglass repair for beginners coming Thursday evening/Friday morning!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Almost 100 subs! Thank you all so much for your support! First episode of Fiberglass repair for beginners coming Thursday evening/Friday morning!


Does this cover spider cracks in gelcoat? Specifically the ones found near the transom?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Citrus county natives have had enough!


Where do you guys find this shit?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

jasonrl23 said:


> Does this cover spider cracks in gelcoat? Specifically the ones found near the transom?


 It certainly will! The series is going to be broken down sorta like a “for dummies” series so each video upload will contain a different aspect of doing a repair. Spider cracks/stress cracks will be covered!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

mike_parker said:


> Where do you guys find this shit?


The internet can send you down some serious rabbit holes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> The internet can send you down some serious rabbit holes.


I've fallen down a few on You Tube!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Just watched your fiberglass 101 video. Very cool man. I liked your explanation of the different types of cloth and their uses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2020)

GaG8tor said:


> Just watched your fiberglass 101 video. Very cool man. I liked your explanation of the different types of cloth and their uses.


Thank you! I want to keep it pretty general but also want to get the info out there for a noob to have something to go off of.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to build a boat. With all the good info here I’m beginning to think I could actually pull it off. Going to The Haddrell’s Point Expo today to meet the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Boatbrains us that a Panga behind you in the basic fiberglass video?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2020)

PG350 said:


> Boatbrains us that a Panga behind you in the basic fiberglass video?


No sir, it is a custom 18’ johnsen skiff that I am building and my X-Caliber design behind that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PG350 said:


> Boatbrains us that a Panga behind you in the basic fiberglass video?


He stretched the Johnson 4 feet to make it 18 foot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> He stretched the Johnson 4 feet to make it 18 foot.


Close... 3’ stretch and sponsons to make it 18” O/A. It was the 15’ Johnsen to start.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll give you a cigar when I see you next.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

GaG8tor said:


> I’ve always wanted to build a boat. With all the good info here I’m beginning to think I could actually pull it off. Going to The Haddrell’s Point Expo today to meet the man, the myth, the legend.


I think the only thing stopping you is yourself! With the help of Chris, BB, the forum brain, and boatworks today on YouTube, it’s easier than you think. I haven’t built a boat from scratch but while I’m doing a refurb on my project skiff, I think building a Conchfish would be easier than many of us think

edit; Go Dawgs!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> I think the only thing stopping you is yourself! With the help of Chris, BB, the forum brain, and boatworks today on YouTube, it’s easier than you think. I haven’t built a boat from scratch but while I’m doing a refurb on my project skiff, I think building a Conchfish would be easier than many of us think
> 
> edit; Go Dawgs!


In most cases, a well planned ground up build is easier than a refurb! And definitely less grinding!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I’d have to agree 100%. I think in the time of my demo, I could have made a strongback, cut out my stations, and ripped my foam to start a new Morejohn build. Hindsight is a b*tch! But I do love my gman!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes grinding is my worst enemy. I have literally removed 50 lbs of material grinding off old repairs, paint and gel coat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2020)

PG350 said:


> Yes grinding is my worst enemy. I have literally removed 50 lbs of material grinding off old repairs, paint and gel coat.


Tyvek suit, particulate respirator, baby powder, pantyhose, shampoo, and a cold shower are your fiends! If you didn’t already know, use panty hose and shampoo to was with after rinsing down with cold water, it helps lift the glass fibers.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> Tyvek suit, particulate respirator, baby powder, pantyhose, shampoo, and a cold shower are your fiends! If you didn’t already know, use panty hose and shampoo to was with after rinsing down with cold water, it helps lift the glass fibers.


Thanks, never tired pantyhose. I normally use a plastic "luffa". Normally wear regular long sleeves and have gone as far as putting packing tape around my wrist to keep the dust out. I wear full gas mask as the fiberglass dust really bothers my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

Thursday bump! Hey ya’ll, I have been working on X-Caliber this week and the Johnsen stretch! Those videos should upload in a few days so be ready! The next X-Caliber update after this one will be the full walkthrough plus water test prior to delivery!!! Hoping for some cool drone footage too!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Cool videos. I love how you can’t stress PPE enough. I feel that your sending a great message for the guys looking to get into composite work. I’m right there with you on years of exposure, so I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2020)

ceejkay said:


> Cool videos. I love how you can’t stress PPE enough. I feel that your sending a great message for the guys looking to get into composite work. I’m right there with you on years of exposure, so I appreciate it.


Thank you! I’m not always the best example lol! Sometimes you have to weigh the risks and decide which is worse like wearing a tyvek suit to keep the stuff off or having a heat stroke because of the tyvek suit though. Thanks again!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Thank you! I’m not always the best example lol! Sometimes you have to weigh the risks and decide which is worse like wearing a tyvek suit to keep the stuff off or having a heat stroke because of the tyvek suit though. Thanks again!


Ok not trying to derail but this is good info you may be able to use or even do a video on if you decided to build one.

Heat stress.. I used to weld boiler tubes in power plants, and internal piping in heaters/furnaces in refineries. Sometimes I would have to wear a chem suit with the hood and the whole deal, super hot, but necessary.

I was working the boiler in Pensacola with this guy from NC, it was HELL hot and we were on night shift. He's like I gotta go get my vest and cool down so of course I'm like wtf is he talking about we need to get some more tubes welded (getting shot money on that job).

He comes back with a yellow safety vest he's made, it's got beverage hose (like the stuff you see running behind a fountain drink machine). Several coils around the abdomen and loops around the neck and under the arms. He had taken a needle heated it and poked tiny holes all over in the tubes facing his body. He had it all joined with little Ts and Ys terminated in a regular air chuck fitting. We always had air hoses and crows feet everywhere since we use air tools, milling machines etc. so he would just plug it into one of those with a short whip he made.

He would legit get cold and unplug it after a while lol.

So... if you've got a high volume compressor running anyway, you could make yourself a vest like that to wear under your Tyvek and stay a lot cooler...


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Ingenuity at its finest! He should have got his vest patented so he could retire and sit on a beach in with an umbrella drink everyday


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Ingenuity at its finest! He should have got his vest patented so he could retire and sit on a beach in with an umbrella drink everyday


Exactly!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to make the videos. Learning something new on every one.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> Ingenuity at its finest! He should have got his vest patented so he could retire and sit on a beach in with an umbrella drink everyday


I'm pretty sure he drinks everyday, not sure about the rest.... LoL


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2020)

Dadvocate said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make the videos. Learning something new on every one.


Thank you for watchin’!


----------

